# Buh Bye Suburban!



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

2007 3500 Dodge SLT Mega Cab Dually 5.9 Cummins Diesel 4x4!! 





































Well, we finally did it! I told dh that it was finally time to replace our 1997 Suburban and get something new and more reliable. We discussed Fords, Chevy's and the Dodge and he was leaning towards the Chevy until WAcamper (Jeff) told him how much he loved his Dodge truck.

I made the mistake of going online asking for random online quotes from local dealers, not really realizing that I would be taking calls starting at 8:30 am yesterday morning








We narrowed it down to a specific style and color (Patriot Blue), but a dually was never an option. We chose to go with Huntington Beach Dodge because they said they had a truck for us located at another dealer and could have it there in minutes. It turned out that that was a lifted truck with full on off road tires and priced over $50,000.00!

They asked us to look at the dually and I was pretty upset, feeling like we had just gotten the old bait and switch pulled on us. The more Pat told me how well this would tow the Outback and how easy it would be for me to drive it, I finally warmed up the idea and now I'm glad we did. We got the truck for almost the same price as the non dually truck that had fewer options. Sticker was $47,000.00, less $3,500.00 Customer Cash Back, less $6,500.00 trade in for the Suburban, Total price for the truck out the door inc. tax and license was $37,500.00, then we added leather seats $1,200.00, LoJack $699.00 and a 7 year 70,000 mile extended warranty. All told, we were $42,000.00 out the door.

Look out Zion! Here we come!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

WOW and NICE

The difference pulling the TT with the duelly over a standard pick up is unreal. I barely knew my 28 was back there. You will LOVE it. Can t wait to see it.









John


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Congats on the new truck. I just picked up a new Dodge Thursday and love it. Break in consisted of driving from the dealer to home hooking up the Outback and putting 500 miles on it. Your going to love that truck.

John


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Nice looking truck. I love the blue.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Wow! very nice!! enjoy every mile

Mike


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Dawn,

Nice ride!!!!!!!!!! Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

woo woo wooo! you be stylin! Movin on up! to the top!














SWEET! she shur is perdy!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Sweet new ride there Dawn







You guys will love it!!

Now, let me tell you how much I enjoy my Outback fifth wheel...









Congrats on your beautiful new Dodge!


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

WOW! Nice rig.

Now you can pull the outback and the boat







The 5.9 is a great engine. Here is a link you will be interested in : DTR Everything you ever wanted to know about Dodge trucks.

Enjoy.


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

GET ER DONE!!!! Sharp wheels!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

How soon until you start lusting after a bigger trailer?

Reverie


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow!!! You'll be able to run drag races pulling your Outback with that truck.















Congrats on the new wheels.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW!! Nice upgrade, Dawn and I LOVE THE COLOR!!!


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice wheels. I love mine. So much nicer to pull with than the Suburban.

Chelle


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Sweet ride! Totally opens up the number of candidates for trailer upgrades.
Bob


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

need more pictures... can't see the boat clearly


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Dawn, you silver-tongued devil! Was it just yesterday you said you hoped to talk DH into shopping for a new diesel? I showed that to boykid - he said you deserved a more accommodating DH!

Congratulations. That is a beautiful truck!

Sluggo


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow! That was quick. There must be something in the water round these parts! I too remember something about "trying to talk DH into a new TV".

Sure is a nice looking truck, and the color is beautiful. You'll be stylin' for Zion.

Uhh, will you be arriving in a new Sydney??


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> WOW!! Nice upgrade, Dawn and I LOVE THE COLOR!!!


Grrrrrrrr that darn gag order...........
Nice Truck guys! now you'll have to look at the RQS!!!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

She's a beauty! Congrats.









Bill


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

WOW ! Very nice indeed. The BOSS is home


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Very nice














- But I think you need a bigger truck






























AWESOME

Thor


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> Congats on the new truck. I just picked up a new Dodge Thursday and love it. Break in consisted of driving from the dealer to home hooking up the Outback and putting 500 miles on it. Your going to love that truck.
> 
> John


John,

Aren't you supposed to break in new tow rigs with something like 500 to 1000 miles BEFORE towing anything with it?

Dawn,

Congratulations on that nice new rig.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Congats on the new truck. I just picked up a new Dodge Thursday and love it. Break in consisted of driving from the dealer to home hooking up the Outback and putting 500 miles on it. Your going to love that truck.
> 
> John


John,

Aren't you supposed to break in new tow rigs with something like 500 to 1000 miles BEFORE towing anything with it?

Dawn,

Congratulations on that nice new rig.
[/quote]
The salesmen told us to just hook up and go, but the owners manual says to put 500 miles on it before towing anything or the engine could be damaged. I got a report this morning from dh who says it now has 96 miles on it









I woke up this morning still asking myself why we got a dually...I know the mileage will be so much better than the Suburban ever got, but it is a bohemoth truck and just parking it will be a challenge. The good thing about it is, that it will keep dh from being able to go through fast food drive thru's









Pat says his main concern is that he wants to keep his family safe and never felt that way towing with the Burb. He says we made the right decision...It's his truck and as long as he's happy, that's all that matters









I do love the flip down towing mirrors and the fact that I will now be able to help with the driving on longer trips.

Thank you all for the positive feedback! I'm sure after towing with it for the first time, I'll never complain again


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Congats on the new truck. I just picked up a new Dodge Thursday and love it. Break in consisted of driving from the dealer to home hooking up the Outback and putting 500 miles on it. Your going to love that truck.
> 
> John


John,

Aren't you supposed to break in new tow rigs with something like 500 to 1000 miles BEFORE towing anything with it?
[/quote]

Yes. Sure hope he didn't do what it sounds like


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Auto/RV salesman are not your best source of info at all times.

I'll stick to the mfg manual thank you.

Only 404 miles to go.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Now that I read page 333 it does state not to tow before 500 miles







but from what I read the Cummins doesn't require a breakin it was the rearend that should have had it. The dealer said just vary your speed the engine is bullitt proof. That truck didn't even know the Outback was there









Of coarse I could have stayed home on a great Memorial Day weekend NOT.

My bad

John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

As long as the dealer does not read it hear







, your warranty is fine


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

That is one tough, but oh so SWEET, looking machine! Enjoy the relaxed towing experience from here on out.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Auto/RV salesman are not your best source of info at all times.
> 
> I'll stick to the mfg manual thank you.
> 
> Only 404 miles to go.


Agree.

CONGRATULATIONS!! WOW! That's a really big truck. Having a dually will pay for itself by not being able to go through the ATM for that quick $10.







Your going to love that diesel. Glade to see you were still able to get one of the last 5.9L engines.

Rick


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Let's see...couldn't get dh to do the tip out to drawer mod, but COULD get him to buy a new dually. Very manip---er, I mean persuasive.
Dont' know why you got a dually??? Come on Dawn, how do you spell 5'er.
Last but not least, I don't think you need to mess with the Equal-i-zer hitch any more. No more worries about weight transfer, the tongue being too heavy, etc, just hook up and go. Very nice!!!
david


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Dawn,
i used my FIL's Chevy 1500 to pull our OB and finally got an older F350 Dually. I dont even know it's back there and find myself doing 65 to 70 and not remembering it's back there till I look in the mirrors. You definately have me beat on MPG though. Enjoy that SWEET ride!


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

Congrats!! You will love the deasil. It will make a huge difference. DH loves pulling our outback now with our new truck. As for those 2 extra wheels on the side, you will get where you can park it like a small car, go through the ATM, or pick up some fast food.

Have fun with your beatiful new truck. This is what I told my dh, "Silly boy, trucks are for girls!!"


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Quick question, how's the back seat? With 3 kids we had traded a crew cab (Chevy) because there wasnt' enough room for the three kids, one of which is in a carseat?


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Going to be a bunch of new TV's at Zion. That is a fifth wheel TV if I ever saw one.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Zymurgist said:


> Quick question, how's the back seat? With 3 kids we had traded a crew cab (Chevy) because there wasnt' enough room for the three kids, one of which is in a carseat?


It's pretty darn big back there, and the rear seats recline as well







Here's a link Mega cab interior
Click the tab that says Spacious Interior room...


----------

